# How do I cancel or change a post?



## florine (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello 
Please, how do I cancel or change a postI'm lost


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 19, 2012)

If it's been more than 20 minutes a moderator or admin will need to help you.  

You can contact us via PM if you like as well. 

.40


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 19, 2012)

You can also report the post in question and specify what edit you would like.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 19, 2012)

Check for the title: Site Administrator or Site Moderator, shown under our avatars.  We all love to help.


----------



## florine (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello all
 I realize too late for some errors in the use of my words. I would like to improve my English so you can all understand me. I'm sorry for you.
 Good Saturday to all


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2012)

florine said:


> Hello all
> I realize too late for some errors in the use of my words. I would like to improve my English so you can all understand me. I'm sorry for you.
> Good Saturday to all



Good Morning, Florine!

We'll be happy to help with your English  If something is unclear, we are pretty good about trying to understand.  Your English is a lot better than my French.


----------



## florine (Apr 21, 2012)

Good morning PrincessFiona60
 Thank you for your kindness. So you will have courage to even read me. I especially appreciate this forum. I discovered many interesting things
 Good Saturday to all
 (In France it is five o'clock in the evening)


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 21, 2012)

*Also if something in a post is unclear folks are good at asking for clarification. So not everything needs to be perfect or edited. *


----------

